# [OT]Studenten: Stimmt gegen Studiengebühren!

## spitzwegerich

Servus,

ich habe gerade folgendes Mail bekommen:

> Macht mit

> 

> Hallo ihr,

> das Thema Studiengebühren klopft lautstark an die Tür.

> Tatsächlich besteht die Möglichkeit, dass diese früher kommen

> als gedacht. Deswegen eilt zu folgender Homepage und tragt euch ein:

> 

> http://www.foruni.de/petition/

> 

> Schickt das Ding an alle Hochschulen und Studenten die Ihr kennt

> weiter. Es geht hier um den Versuch, 1.000.000 Stimmen zusammenzukriegen

> (das Ding ist jetzt bei ca. 90.000, also nicht ganz 1/10) - es gibt da

> nämlich eine EU Richtlinie, wonach Petitionen, die von über 1.000.000 EU

> Bürgern unterzeichnet werden, vom Gesetzgeber nicht übergangen werden

> können. Spread the word!

Mittlerweile sind es schon ein paar mehr, ich bin Nummer 128804  :Very Happy: 

Da laut einer kürzlichen Abstimmung 40% der Leute, die sich hier rumtreiben, Studenten sind, hab ich mich entschlossen, das Mail zu posten.

Also: Wer gegen Studiengebühren ist, der stimme mit!

----------

## eLWedgo

Tut  mir Leid, aber der Sinn der Aktion will sich mir nicht so richtig erschließen. Könnte mir bitte jemand die folgende Frage beantworten:

Wer darf die Petition nicht ignorieren, falls mehr als 100.000 EU-Bürger unterzeichnen? Das EU-Parlament? Die sind doch aber garnicht zuständig für Bildungsfragen. Außerdem werden sich die Leute in Brüssel sicherlich nicht in Landes-Angelegenheiten einmischen (sonst gibt's wohl massenhaft Klagen).

Und warum sollte eine Landesregierung eine Liste wahrnehmen, auf der zu 95% (Zahl jetzt mal aus der Luft gegriffen) nicht-Landesbürger unterschrieben haben? (Besonders) die Bayerische Landesregierung wird sich dafür nicht interessieren.

Wenn Ihr etwas gegen Studiengebühren unternehmen wollt, dann werdet an Eurer Hochschule aktiv. Das erfordert dann allerdings auch etwas mehr Engagement als "Ich klick's einfach an". Euer Asta/SprecherInnenrat bzw. Eure Fachschaftsvertretung ist Euch sicherlich für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße aus Würzburg,

Peter

----------

## amne

Ich bin sowieso nicht so der Fan von Schick-das-allen-Leuten-weiter-Aktionen, egal ob es dabei um Studiengebühren, krebskranke Kinder die gerne Postkarten hätten oder sonstwas geht.

----------

## schmutzfinger

bitte zumachen oder gleich löschen, es reicht mir schon das meine uni postfächer mit dem mist zugespammt werden.

wer politische diskussionen will der soll sich ein andere forum suchen.

----------

## Voltago

Zählt sowas als Spam?

----------

## stahlsau

Was ist falsch an den Studiengebühren? Der einzige Sinn davon ist doch, die "faulen" Langzeitstudenten auf den Arbeitsmarkt zu bringen...

Abgesehen davon halte ich das auch für Spam  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich bin dagegen, und zwar:

1. Ich bin auch ein Student, ich studiere Info und Mathe an der Uni Freiburg und bin im 4. Semester, ich habe bisher 360  wegen Studiengebühren bezahlt. Ich bin Ausländer (wie manche schon gemerkt haben) und obwohl ich Ecuador (meine Heimat) mit Deutschland vergleichen will/kann, muss ich sagen, deutsche Studenten haben ein einfaches Leben und meckern den ganzen Tag, pausenlos, und das regt mich auf.

2. Ich finde auch nicht toll, dass ich jedes Semester 90  zahlen muss, schließlich bin ich arm und 90  ist viel Geld für mich, jedoch sehe ich die gute Sachen, die ich kriege, nur weil ich Student bin, denn hier habe ich das Recht zu leben, weil ich Student bin, ich zahle eine Regio Karte für Bus/Zug/Strassenbahn einmal in 6 Monate für 60 , wenn normale Menschen monatlich 30  zaheln müssen, und warum? Weil ich Student bin. Und wenn ich mit meinen Kumepls ins Kino geh, oder Konzert oder was weiß ich, bekommen wir die Karten billiger, warum? Weil wir Studenten sind. Und an der Bank zahle ich für mein Giro-Konto 0,00 , warum? Weil ich Student bin, und und und .....

3. 90  finde ich, dass es gerecht ist, weil für uns einiges leichter ist (siehe Vorteile aus Punkt 2), sicherlich ist das keine schöne Sasche immer Gebühren zu zahlen. Aber man studiert hier soweiso umsonst, ich zahle für meine Ausbildung gar nix, und wenn ich hier in Deutschland die Schule gemacht hätte, hätte ich auch nix gezahlt, in Ecuador haben meine Eltern 1120  für jedes Schuljahr gezahlt, ab Klasse 1 bis Abi, das sind 13 Jahre, und nochmal dasselbe für meinen Bruder, ohne Bücher, Schuluniform, Buskosten, usw.

An einer ecuatorianischen Uni (wenn man eine mittelmässige Ausbildung haben will) muss man mehr als 1300 USD pro Semester zahlen, und das Nivue ist und bleibt schulmäßig, die deustchen machen sich lustig wegen der Pissa-Studie, wenn ihr wüsstet, wie es in Ecuador aussieht, 12 Klassen und sie können nicht mal richtig lesen und von Mathe Kenntnisse.... wie ein 7. Klasse hier in Deutschland. Und in Ecuador hast du die Sachen nicht billiger, weil Student bist, ganz im Gegenteil, die Leute versuchen dich zu verarschen (zum Glück bin ich hier in Deutschland). Man muss auch davon aussgehen, dass der Mindeslohn in Ecuador um die 150 USD montalich beträgt und die Lebensmittel fast so teuer sind wie in Deutschland, bei uns ist die Sache ein bisschen schwerer als hier.

4. Viele deustche Studenten bekommen sowieso alles von den Eltern, also was sind 90  Euro (ich weiß nicht wieviel es bei andere Uni sind) im Semester, wenn man Vorteile auch bekommt? Ihr müsstet anfangen zu schätzen, dass ihr hier seid und keine Krissen habt, politische und ökonomische Stabilität habt, und vor allem, dass ihr in der "1. Welt" aufgewachsen seid und nicht wie ich in der "3. Welt" !  :Mad: 

----------

## eLWedgo

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> Der einzige Sinn davon ist doch, die "faulen" Langzeitstudenten auf den Arbeitsmarkt zu bringen...
> 
> 

 

Diese Aussage basiert leider auf dem Klischee, dass Langzeit-Studierende den ganzen Tag einfach nur faul rumhängen. Sicherlich können jetzt auch einige konkrete Fälle genannt werden, aber das sind Einzelfälle (wie es z.B. "Florida-Rolf" bei der Sozialhilfe war). Der Großteil der Langzeit-Studierenden (so sie es überhaupt sind... in Bayern gibt's z.B. per Hochschulgesetz keine weil die Studienzeit begrenzt ist) brauchen sicherlich nicht freiwillig länger. Die meisten verlängern ihr Studium dadurch, dass sie Arbeiten müssen weil das Geld knapp ist. Durch die Einführung von Studiengebühren zwingt man diese Leute aber noch mehr zu Arbeiten, nimmt ihnen also noch mehr Zeit die sie zum Studieren brauchen würden. Ergo verlängert sich deren Studienzeit sogar noch.

Und selbst wenn die ganzen Langzeit-Studierenden jetzt aufeinmal fertig werden (weil sie ja keine Gebühren zahlen wollen), dann treten sie alle in den Arbeitsmarkt ein. Im Unterschied zu früher, als sie noch Studierende waren, haben sie jetzt jedoch Anspruch auf Arbeitslosengeld/Sozialhilfe. Damit kosten sie den Staat mehr, als wenn sie noch Studierenden-Status hätten...

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon halte ich das auch für Spam ;-)

 

Da hast Du sicherlich Recht :-)

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> also was sind 90  Euro (ich weiß nicht wieviel es bei andere Uni sind) im Semester, wenn man Vorteile auch bekommt?

 

Du meinst wohl den Studentenwerksbeitrag, der in manchen Städten mit einem Nahverkehrsticket verbunden ist.

Es geht aber darum, dass momentan etliche Bundesländer und etliche Universitäten Pläne zu Studiengebühren erstellen. Im Falle meiner Uni wären das mehrere Tausend Euro jährlich.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *eLWedgo wrote:*   

> Tut  mir Leid, aber der Sinn der Aktion will sich mir nicht so richtig erschließen. Könnte mir bitte jemand die folgende Frage beantworten:
> 
> Wer darf die Petition nicht ignorieren, falls mehr als 100.000 EU-Bürger unterzeichnen? Das EU-Parlament? Die sind doch aber garnicht zuständig für Bildungsfragen. Außerdem werden sich die Leute in Brüssel sicherlich nicht in Landes-Angelegenheiten einmischen (sonst gibt's wohl massenhaft Klagen).
> 
> Und warum sollte eine Landesregierung eine Liste wahrnehmen, auf der zu 95% (Zahl jetzt mal aus der Luft gegriffen) nicht-Landesbürger unterschrieben haben? (Besonders) die Bayerische Landesregierung wird sich dafür nicht interessieren.

 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob an der Aussage in dem mail was dran ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Ihr etwas gegen Studiengebühren unternehmen wollt, dann werdet an Eurer Hochschule aktiv. Das erfordert dann allerdings auch etwas mehr Engagement als "Ich klick's einfach an". Euer Asta/SprecherInnenrat bzw. Eure Fachschaftsvertretung ist Euch sicherlich für jede Hilfe dankbar.

 

Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin sowieso nicht so der Fan von Schick-das-allen-Leuten-weiter-Aktionen, egal ob es dabei um Studiengebühren, krebskranke Kinder die gerne Postkarten hätten oder sonstwas geht.

 

Ich denke man sollte da differenzieren. Diese finde ich sehr sinnvoll, und die von mir hier reingespamte Aktion auch. Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob sich daraus eine Verpflichtung für irgendein Organ ergibt oder nicht.

----------

## amne

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke man sollte da differenzieren. Diese finde ich sehr sinnvoll, und die von mir hier reingespamte Aktion auch. Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob sich daraus eine Verpflichtung für irgendein Organ ergibt oder nicht.

 

Es geht mir nicht darum, den Inhalt der Sachen zu bewerten, ich habe nur eine prinzipielle Abneigung gegen alles, was nach dem Motto "Schick das an alle Leute in deinem Addressbuch weiter!" verbreitet wird/werden soll. Ob die eigentliche Idee jetzt gut oder schlecht (meistens eher schlecht  :Wink:  ) ist sei dahingestellt.

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> Und selbst wenn die ganzen Langzeit-Studierenden jetzt aufeinmal fertig werden (weil sie ja keine Gebühren zahlen wollen), dann treten sie alle in den Arbeitsmarkt ein. Im Unterschied zu früher, als sie noch Studierende waren, haben sie jetzt jedoch Anspruch auf Arbeitslosengeld/Sozialhilfe. Damit kosten sie den Staat mehr, als wenn sie noch Studierenden-Status hätten..

 

naja, ich denk mal der Sinn vom Studieren sollte nicht sein, danach dem Staat durch Anforderung von Sozialhilfe auf der Tasche zu liegen, sondern im Gegenteil zu arbeiten und "einen nützlichen Beitrag" zu leisten. Auch wenn nicht alle eine Arbeit finden würden- SO kann man es wohl auch nicht darstellen  :Smile: 

Außerdem ist es meiner Meinung nach ein Problem, das viele nur studieren gehen, weil sie nicht wissen was sie sonst nach dem Abi machen sollen. Natürlich nicht alle, aber meiner Erfahrung nach ein großer Anteil (wieweit meine Erfahrungen jetzt mit dem Durchschnitt der studierenden übereinstimmen, will ich jetzt nicht erörtern *g*)

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *amne wrote:*   

> Es geht mir nicht darum, den Inhalt der Sachen zu bewerten, ich habe nur eine prinzipielle Abneigung gegen alles, was nach dem Motto "Schick das an alle Leute in deinem Addressbuch weiter!" verbreitet wird/werden soll. Ob die eigentliche Idee jetzt gut oder schlecht (meistens eher schlecht  ) ist sei dahingestellt.

 

Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel. 

Außerdem fällt mir auch keine andere Methode ein, eine größere Anzahl von Leuten auf sinnvolle Aktionen aufmerksam zu machen, ohne in irgendeiner Form, ob nun verbal oder schriftlich oder wie auch immer, zu spammen.

Standard-Kettenmails landen bei mir natürlich auch auf dem Müll.

----------

## eLWedgo

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn Ihr etwas gegen Studiengebühren unternehmen wollt, dann werdet an Eurer Hochschule aktiv. Das erfordert dann allerdings auch etwas mehr Engagement als "Ich klick's einfach an". Euer Asta/SprecherInnenrat bzw. Eure Fachschaftsvertretung ist Euch sicherlich für jede Hilfe dankbar. 
> 
> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.

 

So hatte ich es auch nicht gemeint. Leider ist es so, dass viele Studierende sich momentan nur schwer zu irgendwelchen Aktionen motivieren lassen; die Landesregierungen können alle Probleme einfach aussitzen. Ich hatte mehr einen Appell im Sinn, auch mal (zugegebenermaßen) nicht ganz so bequeme Dinge wie Demonstrationen, Podiumsdiskussionen und Briefe an Landtagsabgeordnete in Angriff zu nehmen.

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.

 

Ich unterstell' Dir mal, dass Du das nicht mit der vollen Tragweite meinst...

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> Außerdem ist es meiner Meinung nach ein Problem, das viele nur studieren gehen, weil sie nicht wissen was sie sonst nach dem Abi machen sollen. Natürlich nicht alle, aber meiner Erfahrung nach ein großer Anteil.

 

Das stimmt. In Deutschland sind die handwerklichen bzw. die Lehrberufe leider (fälschlicherweise) nicht besonders hoch angesehen. Da müsste man auch eingreifen und das "Image" dieser Berufe aufpolieren... (Vom viel Zitierten "Akademikermangel" mal abgesehen.)

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *eLWedgo wrote:*   

>  *spitzwegerich wrote:*   Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel. 
> 
> Ich unterstell' Dir mal, dass Du das nicht mit der vollen Tragweite meinst...

 

Natürlich nicht, Gott bewahre!

----------

## EOF

@pablo_supertux

Kann es sein, dass du die semestergebühren mit den studiengebühren verwechselt ?

Die semestergebühren sind bei uns etwa ~120 euronen. Wenn du dann noch einige semester über der regelstudienzeit bist musst du weitere 500 euronen zücken, also insgesamt ~620  pro weiteres semester (strikt monoton steigend wg. steigendem semesterbeitrag). Das bedeutet entweder schulden machen, das studium weiter durch einen job verlängern oder der/die verzogene sohn/göre (  :Smile:  ) von reichen eltern zu sein.  

Und trotzdem werden stellen gestrichen ... usw.

Es sollte mich eigentlich nicht jucken, aber dazu bin ich noch nicht kaltblütig genug. Sollte wohl wieder mit fernseh schauen anfangen. Das stumft ab.

Es ist schade, dass kettenmails oft zur address-datensammlung, als virenschleuder und einnahmequelle benutzt werden (menschen...). Eigentlich sollte der durchschnittliche linux benutzer doch nicht mehr auf kettenmails reagieren  :Very Happy: . Oder ist linux etwa schon gesellschaftsfähig  :Laughing: Last edited by EOF on Sun May 09, 2004 3:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> Eigentlich sollte der durchschnittliche linux benutzer doch nicht mehr auf kettenmails reagieren . Oder ist linux etwa schon gesellschaftsfähig 

 

ich denke genau andersrum stimmts: der durchschnittliche linux-user hat noch nie auf kettenbriefe reagiert. Wenn das anfängt, ist linux wohl mainstream geworden  :Wink: 

----------

## Haldir

Hmm, ich bin auch kein Fan von solchen Spamaktionen, aber nachdem ich inner gleichen Ecke studier wie spitzwegerich bin ich hier ausnahmsweise mal dafür. Ich glaub fürs WS hamse anner TU München noch einen Verwaltungskostenzuschlag auf die Semestergebühren gepackt. Bei der Annahme ich bräuchte 5 Montate lang (pro Semester) ein Ticket für S-Bahn/U-Bahn zur Uni, käm ich auch ungefähr 300 Euro Kosten im Semester (80 Euro für die Gebühren , Rest fürs Ticket), ich fahr trotzdem mitm Auto (Fahrgemeinschaft) nachdem ich wenig Lust hab tagtäglich 3-4h für die Fahrerei mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu brauchen...

Mit den entsprechenden Studiengebühren, wär der Traum einiger Politiker erfüllt, dass es in Bayern viele Elite Unis gibt, wobei dann aber auch nur die Eltern zur Gehaltselite gehören  :Wink: 

Aber mei so ist halt München, dafür haben wir einen unfähigen Vizefußballmeister  :Razz: 

----------

